# 08 brute force won't rev at all



## vitalvelocity (Nov 30, 2011)

So I sold my 08 brute force 750 and took 60% down and financed the rest for a single mom trying to buy for her kid ( wanted to be the nice guy )....long story short she never paid and I had to repossess the bike. 

Needless to say it was rode hard. It wouldn't start at all when I got it back. If I sprayed fuel down the intake and tried to start it, it would fire but wouldn't stay on. Changed the fuel pump, removed the metal screen above the pump and installed new fuel line/in line filter to the injectors (after cleaning injectors).

Now the bike will fire right up....starts off with a really high rev....gives a pop...then drops down to normal idle. It will sit there and idle all day long but the second I touch the throttle it dies(in any gear or nuetral). Thoughts?

Oh I also put new plugs in it


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

throttle posi9tion sensor , mass air sensor,


----------



## vitalvelocity (Nov 30, 2011)

Unplugged the tps and it was idling extremely high but it at least allowed me to rev it. Seems that may be the issue


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2013)

I don't know much about it at all but the other day I was talking to the dealer about my T4 and he was telling me they have had several bikes do exactly what you are saying and it was the ISC (idle speed control) valve. For all I know we are talking about the same thing. Looks like this. Good luck

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

